

Computer Vision Networks - drp
http://www.numenta.com/mediawiki/index.php/Community-Created_Vision_Networks

======
tocomment
This is really cool. Is this something that has an API so you can build it
into your own apps?

Are there any objective reviews of the Numenta HTM stuff?

